# Is it possible to amplify the Sirius satellite signal?



## dorsai78664 (Apr 17, 2006)

I originally purchased Sirius for use in the office but have not had any luck with the standard equiptment. I do not own the building so mounting an external antenna is out of the question. I am also on the 3rd of 4 floors in a building with double-paned glass. For either satellite or terristial, I can get only 3 bars on the strength meter using the home docking kit.

Is there a commercially available amplifier for the signal or a 3rd party antenna that may provide some relief? If not, any tips or tricks that might make give some success?


----------



## skidog (Dec 2, 2004)

The only suggestion I have is listening on-line, but that only gives you the music stations and a couple others. I wish there was some kind of repeater but to my knowledge there is not.


----------

